# F S Tanks & Equipment



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Now that I have the 55 gal set up, fish transfered, I have some items to sell.


5 Gal Stingray filter, sponge and pair of media cratriges $5.


10 Gal Stingray filter, sponge & 7 pair media cartriges $10.


2, 50 wt heaters @ $5./ each


Marineland Eclipse 3 System (See picture of box ad for details)
29/30 gal tank 12" X 30"
7 Filter Media Cartriges (14/3 new)
Heater 
Extra Marineland Eclipse 3 system for parts
I am keeping the bio wheel in the 55 gal tank for now so it does not dry out & loose bacteria 
Asking $100.


Aqueon 16 gal Bow Front
Stand
Heater
Small Black River Gravel
Air Pump
Fluval 2 Plus Filter 
Asking $100.


Open to offers on everything, but pick ups or meet locally prefered...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hi .i need a heater for my 33g tank...........i have 1 so maybe if u still have them i will get the 2 50's.
if still available


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I still have everything being way out here in Mission LOL....

Sure you don't want an eclipse 3 system, extra filters, a 29/30 gal tank to go with a fluval heater up to 35 gal? LOL

$100.

Figured out I have an extra heater for the 30 gallon I had... one is an elite one is a fluval. I would like one to stay with the set, the other $10 bucks. Buyers choice.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

1 fish 2 fish... I tried to pm my number. Your messages are full up.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ok i will empty


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I added the river gravel to the 16 gal bow front. I forgot I had it.


----------



## FishSim (Aug 15, 2013)

So just to be clear, you have a 29/30 gallon tank included with the eclipse 3 system for $100??


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, and a heater. The tank is not perfect, it does have some scratches, but they could be buffed out. I also have about seven filters. And I am keeping the bio wheel in the big tank so the bacteria does not dry out. Oh and a second eclipse 3 for parts...


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

As requested her are a couple pics:


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump.......

Still for sale, would like it out of house.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump.......

Still for sale, would like it out of house. Make offers please.


----------



## GlitterGourami (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi there, do you still have the 50W heaters for sale? I'd love to take one if so!


----------

